# The Other Tanks After The Move...



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

40 Long S. maculatus tank...
(Click on pictures for better quality)









Quick picture of my mac, still trying to get rid of that chimple but it looks much better than it did before...









40 Breeder S. compressus tank...









Tried to get a good picture of my comp, but it just wasn't in the cards tonight apparently. The dwarf sag in this tank looks terrible, it didn't handle the time in the bucket very well.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Nice Joe, I think u got some of the best tanks on this site


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I love 40G breeders! Beautiful very natural looking tanks Joe


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

very fine


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

very nice looking


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Looking good Joe


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks good. The comp scape will look sweet once the plants grow in abit.

I think the mac tank would look awsome if you made it a bw tank with some leaves and mayby a couple rocks as right now I don't think the substrate matches the best with the wood though im not sure you would want another bw tank. Planting it would be nice too.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

i love the tanks joe especially that mac


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Great looking serras and set ups Joe.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Looks good. The comp scape will look sweet once the plants grow in abit.
> 
> I think the mac tank would look awsome if you made it a bw tank with some leaves and mayby a couple rocks as right now I don't think the substrate matches the best with the wood though im not sure you would want another bw tank. Planting it would be nice too.


I haven't really decided what I want to do with these tanks yet, all my time and focus went into the 75 gallon setup since these will be much easier to change while they are running. I like the 40 breeder but I need to add some more stuff I think and the 40 long will probably end up being a blackwater tank, I just need to figure out for sure before I swap out the substrate or add leaf litter.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice setups


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

The leaf litter looks nice but do you think it would create more maintenance issues? I've never used leaves before so I'm curious.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Ja said:


> The leaf litter looks nice but do you think it would create more maintenance issues? I've never used leaves before so I'm curious.


I had some in the 75 before the move when it was a blackwater tank and it wasn't bad at all, the leaves would break down over time but I'd just vac out the small pieces when they started piling up on the sand.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

How long would the leaves last before they would start to break down?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

It really depends, some leaves start breaking down after a couple weeks, other leaves stay intact for a couple months.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Which leaves tend to last the longest in your opinion?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I've only used oak leaves, but some break down sooner than others.


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Your tanks are amazing man, they kind of inspired me to step up my aquascaping game haha.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I wouldn't even know where to get oak leaves from.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

....thanks for sharing, Joe!...


----------

